# Ohio River conditions



## racin j (Jun 26, 2005)

Might take a couple new guys to the river this weekend and wondered what the river looked like? Did the rain mud it up any? Its probably going to cost about 70 to 75 bucks in gas to get there and back so I just wanted to make sure the water looked good! Thanks for any help!

Jason


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

what part of the river?


----------



## racin j (Jun 26, 2005)

just west of Cinncinnati


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

you should be fine. I think the river is around 26' right now so its not high.....


----------



## Crayzie (Jun 26, 2006)

River forecast predicts it to go down here in Portsmouth.. Ill probably be heading out Saturday night.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

As of Sunday, August 6th - River is in beautiful shape.

Down a bit more than normal - green water conditon.


----------



## racin j (Jun 26, 2005)

River was in good shape just wish it was alittle clearer! Thanks for your replys!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

racin j said:


> River was in good shape just wish it was alittle clearer! Thanks for your replys!


Well - Did you catch any???


----------



## racin j (Jun 26, 2005)

We got a few carp, buffs and some suckers! We were bowfishing so thats why I was wanting some clear water. Wish we could get into more gar and bighead carp!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Tuesday - August 8th

On the river this morning below Mehldahl Dam and around the Moscow power plant. River stained and surface temperature 83 degrees.

Water levels as low as I have seen them in a couple of years with two gates running minimally. 

Threw plugs all morning with little success - caught a couple of gar on Little Georges but no activity from Whites, Hypers, or Stripers.

Heat and humidity got pretty intense by 11am when we pulled out.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

racin

http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/navtemp.html

http://newweb.erh.noaa.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=iln&view=1,1,1,1,1,1

Hope this helps, if so plz place on your favorites on your PC.


----------



## racin j (Jun 26, 2005)

I have looked at those web sites but I have not found anywhere that gives you water clarity and that is what I'm most interested in since I'm bowfishing. Thanks for the help though!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Was out fishing the New Richmond area Monday - August 21st.

Water level is low and the clarity could be described as stained at best.
Slightly murky, but certainly not muddy - not clear either.

Water temperature was 81 and I had no trouble catching stripers (one five pounds) and cats from 1-3 pounds. Shrimp was the bait of choice.


----------

